# stark county buck



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the buck I got on opening day of shotgun season with my TC encore its got a green score of 148 and 4/8ths


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice buck. We have a 10-12pt urban buck that nobody can find during the season. Approx what area were you in??


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

thats a nice buck fatkid. way to go


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

close to kames sporting goods and yourself


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...Congrats!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey way to go nice buck for any county.I live down the street from Kames on MT Pleasant st.
Mabey run into you sometime 
Fred


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm out the east end of Canton on Lincoln St.


----------

